# Smashing your penis in the toilet



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

There was a thread here a week or so ago talking about the possible "danger" of remaining intact and thus requiring a circ. One situation described was smashing your penis in the toilet seat. I read this and having NO experience with a penis and a toilet (mine or otherwise) I set off to find the answer.

First, I asked DH if in his 23 years, his penis had ever gotten smashed in the toilet. He was in the garage doing something and he just looked up and said "you're joking right?" I explained why I was asking and he said "If our son can't keep his penis from getting smashed in the toilet, hes more accident prone then you and we should just lock him in a padded room!"

So then I emailed a friend of the family who has raised 3 intact sons. She told me that by themselves she has never had any of her sons smash a penis in the toilet, but when you get them naked and in groups, they are prone to crushing each others man bits!







She also told me that little boys do like to try and lay their penis on the bowl, but it's not generally regarded as good hygiene so you have to tell them to hold it. She assured me that a man will protect his penis at all costs from a falling lid.

So all of you can rest easy too, the risk of penicide by toilet is low. I am satisfied now that I'm not going to have to put the toilet on my household hazards list!


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

SNORT!!!! My DH is going to wonder what the heck I'm hee-hawing about!!! Penicide by toilet seat!!! SNORT!!!!!


----------



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kriket* 
There was a thread here a week or so ago talking about the possible "danger" of remaining intact and thus requiring a circ. One situation described was smashing your penis in the toilet seat. I read this and having NO experience with a penis and a toilet (mine or otherwise) I set off to find the answer.

First, I asked DH if in his 23 years, his penis had ever gotten smashed in the toilet. He was in the garage doing something and he just looked up and said "you're joking right?" I explained why I was asking and he said "If our son can't keep his penis from getting smashed in the toilet, hes more accident prone then you and we should just lock him in a padded room!"

So then I emailed a friend of the family who has raised 3 intact sons. She told me that by themselves she has never had any of her sons smash a penis in the toilet, but when you get them naked and in groups, they are prone to crushing each others man bits!







She also told me that little boys do like to try and lay their penis on the bowl, but it's not generally regarded as good hygiene so you have to tell them to hold it. She assured me that a man will protect his penis at all costs from a falling lid.

So all of you can rest easy too, the risk of penicide by toilet is low. I am satisfied now that I'm not going to have to put the toilet on my household hazards list!

ROFLMAO - DS caught his with the lid when he was around 5 and had a nasty purple bruise on it for about a week. It was awful - but then again he IS accident prone!

K.


----------



## laralee16 (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kriket* 
"If our son can't keep his penis from getting smashed in the toilet, hes more accident prone then you and we should just lock him in a padded room!"

LOL!!! Omg I am dieing laughing over here. This sounds like something my husband would say. LOL


----------



## bramblevine (Mar 10, 2009)

My uncle did it.







He demanded a band-aid for it.


----------



## MyBoysBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

It is rediculous as a reason to circ. But it happened to my little brother. He was 2 or 3 so he was just the right height. It did enough damage that he bled and it was swolled. When he was 6 and still not retracting the docs told my Mom that he needed to be circed because he should be retracting and the fact that he wasn't was because of the damage done. My belief is that it was a lack of knowlage and not the toilet seat that caused my brother to be circed, since not all boys are retractable at that age. There was no infection problem and no reason that they couldn't have waited until he was old enough to have a say.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I may be really naive - but what does circ have to do with getting one's penis smashed by the toilet seat? I mean, I know you guys are going to say it doesn't - but in one's WILDEST IMAGINATION, what is the relation?


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

DS once got his penis squished by the toilet seat a year or so ago when he was using the taler toilet in my bathroom. It was a minor incident, just emotionally traumatic, and my first thought was "I hope this doesn't set back potty training!". Nothing about circ ever crossed my mind with it.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laohaire* 
I may be really naive - but what does circ have to do with getting one's penis smashed by the toilet seat? I mean, I know you guys are going to say it doesn't - but in one's WILDEST IMAGINATION, what is the relation?

Well, maybe a circ'ed penis is shorter so less risk of getting caught?


----------



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galatea* 
Well, maybe a circ'ed penis is shorter so less risk of getting caught?









Nope, it's a ridiculous reason all around to get circ'd - DS is and he still smashed it!


----------



## bramblevine (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galatea* 
Well, maybe a circ'ed penis is shorter so less risk of getting caught?


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Lol, I am laughing so hard right now over this topic. Just watch, one of my kids is going to smash his (intact) penis in the toilet now...


----------



## ece602 (Feb 10, 2009)

That's hilarious!! Where would you come up with that as a reason to circ???


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laohaire* 
I may be really naive - but what does circ have to do with getting one's penis smashed by the toilet seat? I mean, I know you guys are going to say it doesn't - but in one's WILDEST IMAGINATION, what is the relation?

Well it can cause a cut and bleeding and possibly swelling so bad peeing would be difficult. The damage I think would heal but say a mom/dad panics takes LO to the ER because it is swollen and bleeding my guess would be they would want to circ just because they can can. Instead of putting ice on it and helping it to heal.

That dosnt make it a valid reason to circ of course but I can honestly see it happening.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
Well it can cause a cut and bleeding and possibly swelling so bad peeing would be difficult. The damage I think would heal but say a mom/dad panics takes LO to the ER because it is swollen and bleeding my guess would be they would want to circ just because they can can. Instead of putting ice on it and helping it to heal.

That dosnt make it a valid reason to circ of course but I can honestly see it happening.










Good point, good point.


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
Well it can cause a cut and bleeding and possibly swelling so bad peeing would be difficult. The damage I think would heal but say a mom/dad panics takes LO to the ER because it is swollen and bleeding my guess would be they would want to circ just because they can can. Instead of putting ice on it and helping it to heal.

That dosnt make it a valid reason to circ of course but I can honestly see it happening.









Indeed . Like for example my lil guy has bonked his head so many times most doctors would say hey send him in because he hurt his head .

But to me if he's acting normal which is a few cries of the bonked head then off he goes or if we are at home he goes i want a boo vay his nickname for bbs and wanting to nurse.

I should have did the 'wait and see on brendan's blow out issues but he was screaming/crying in pain and his tummy was hard as a rock. So I thought it was neccessary even though I knew in the morning he ate raw cookie dough even though I told him don't do that it will make you sick.
He went through unneeded xray's and uneeded blood work just because it scared me and they also wanted to add a catheter to it but I said no because it was my boy butt doing the issue nothing with the pee .

He was better by nite time with just 2 doses of lil tummies -nauseau relief before docs and the 2nd dose after we got home that his blow out decreased.

All better and I go it was the cookie dough more likely but the doctor couldn't even figure it out .


----------



## Leav97 (Oct 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
Well it can cause a cut and bleeding and possibly swelling so bad peeing would be difficult. The damage I think would heal but say a mom/dad panics takes LO to the ER because it is swollen and bleeding my guess would be they would want to circ just because they can can. Instead of putting ice on it and helping it to heal.

That dosnt make it a valid reason to circ of course but I can honestly see it happening.










I can see it being possible to cause enough damage to cause problems in the future. It would be the 1/million type of accident.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I would imagine the problem in the future if it did happen would be in the one area and not the whole foreskin. Like an true adhesion and to fix that all you would need would be a shot of lidocain and an cutting to release that one spot. No need to remove the whole thing for one or even 2 spots.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laohaire* 
I may be really naive - but what does circ have to do with getting one's penis smashed by the toilet seat? I mean, I know you guys are going to say it doesn't - but in one's WILDEST IMAGINATION, what is the relation?

Theoretically, if the accident happen, it might cuase enough damage to necesitate a circ; therefore get getting him circ'd as a baby will prevent the later toilet seat accident circ.

My take on that is: that an already circ'd penis, that endures the same trauma that necesitates a circ of an intact penis, will most likely suffer severe damage to the glans possibly causing permanent disfunction or even loosing the glans; since there is no foreskin to serve its normal function of protecting the glans.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
Theoretically, if the accident happen, it might cuase enough damage to necesitate a circ; therefore get getting him circ'd as a baby will prevent the later toilet seat accident circ.

this was exactly the original discussion (sadly enough) That if you leave them intact eventually SOMETHING will damage them and you will be forced into a circ. I think that men have a pretty good 'penis self-preservation' reflex, and the 1 in a million chance that you will damage your penis is no reason to get circed as an infant. Then you will just damage your circed penis and then what will they cut off?


----------



## Pumpkinheadmommy (Nov 6, 2007)

I know a circ'd man that this happened to as a child, but no one suggested any further surgery on him. I'm sure it hurt, but he recovered.

My intact dh, OTOH, when he was young was playing with one of the old types of little race cars. You know, the kind that had a zip strip that you pulled out and then let the car go and it would zip across the room? He had just gotten out of the bathtub so he was naked when he picked it up and held it next to his tummy and pulled the strip. Well, wouldn't you know his little foreskin got sucked up into the car and got stuck! His step-dad grabbed him and had to yank it off him, but it apparently didn't do any long-term damage. I'm starting to think maybe my dh was 'lucky' he was poor growing up, because his family never went to the doctor when he was a child because they couldn't afford it. If he had, he may have been circ'd by now.


----------



## Greg B (Mar 18, 2006)

Good grief, talk about lame ideas. Even if he did get circ'd he could still get his penis trapped and bruised. No difference between circ and normal as far as I can see.

It is amazing to think they didn't even use the much more plausible, though just as ridiculous, argument of getting your foreskin trapped in your pants zipper. I even know someone who that happened to. In a bar. And he said he had to get a barmaid to help him....though knowing him I do not trust any of the details.

But if they are using the smahsed under the toilet seat....then I think they have run out of good arguments and now are grasping at straws, using the silly and very silly ones.

Next will come the extremely silly ones...lets see....you know one day, in the middle of a hot summer, he may be going without underwear while wearing shorts and he goes to sit down on a hot metal chair and his foreskin manages to slip out and hit the hot metal seat just as he sits down and traps it against the metal seat and the tip of his foreskin gets burned....

Geesh, if they are this desperate we must be winning.


----------



## mi.birthdoula (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greg B* 

Next will come the extremely silly ones...lets see....you know one day, in the middle of a hot summer, he may be going without underwear while wearing shorts and he goes to sit down on a hot metal chair and his foreskin manages to slip out and hit the hot metal seat just as he sits down and traps it against the metal seat and the tip of his foreskin gets burned....

Geesh, if they are this desperate we must be winning.

I like your way of thinking! My DH and I both agree!


----------



## Bm31 (Jun 5, 2005)

Yes, like many others have said, this is just another ridiculous pro-circ excuse. Many years ago I remember a friend of mine use to babysit for a little boy this happened to. She had to accompany him to the bathroom and promise to hold the lid up because he was a little gun-shy after that for a while. She said he had to have a couple of stitches. I don't know for sure, but given the time and place the boy was almost certainly circ'd. Damage is damage, whether there's a foreskin there or not.


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

I have always viewed a foreskin as one line of defence before the glans or meatus sustain damage. In other words very valuable. One of by BILs got his foreskin trapped in his zipper as a young child at school. His teacher had to help disentangle it. He was quite embarrassed at the time, but suffered no permanent damage and is intact to this day.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

lmao


----------



## latinalonestar (Jan 26, 2008)

My uncle smashed his balls in with the toilet lid when he was 4. He had to have some type of surgery and they said he would never have children. My grandmother said that when he came out of the surgery they had circumcised him even thought there was nothing wrong with his foreskin. Back then she didn't know any better so she just assumed that they were doing what they "needed" to do.







Poor uncle! Btw, he has 3 kids.


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laohaire* 
I may be really naive - but what does circ have to do with getting one's penis smashed by the toilet seat? I mean, I know you guys are going to say it doesn't - but in one's WILDEST IMAGINATION, what is the relation?


None. I know a mom whose (circed) little boy did this to himself. Really nasty & needed surgery to put things back together again, but nothing to do with circing.


----------



## calpurnia (Sep 26, 2004)

there was a report recently on toilet lids smashing penises recently in the BMJ i read! didn't mention circumcision at all though, or at least not that i remember. apparently it's happening more often because toilet seats are of a heavier design & cause more damage when they crush the penis.

don't get why boys couldn't sit down to pee, thus removing the problem entirely...


----------



## rachelsmama (Jun 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calpurnia* 
there was a report recently on toilet lids smashing penises recently in the BMJ i read! didn't mention circumcision at all though, or at least not that i remember. apparently it's happening more often because toilet seats are of a heavier design & cause more damage when they crush the penis.

don't get why boys couldn't sit down to pee, thus removing the problem entirely...

Maybe lightweight toilet seats will catch on as baby shower gifts.


----------



## SuzieQ552 (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL!

I couldn't tell ya how long it's been since I laughed so hard!!


----------



## Stacey B (Jan 4, 2007)

My ds 2 caught his penis right on the rubber stopper, a few months ago and there was a lot of crying and a little bit of a bruise. I don't think it was too bad and I'm not sure what the lack of foreskin would have helped. If we want to talk about penis dangers I think zipping up a toddlers in pajamas is more likely, talk about guilt. But even then he survived and everything is still intact.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

My nephew was natorious for penis toilet smashing. He is circ'ed.

My son isn't and he never did it.

Sitting on the toliet won't necessarily stop penis injuries defentantly not message. It can move while urinating and pee over the toliet. Or get rubbed/pulled hard trying to get off the potty. My son did that once. OUCH!!

There is a toliet seat that doesn't slam shut....best darn purchase we made. My son can not gently put the toliet seat down---grr. It would prevent this type of injury.


----------

